# Some macro flower pictures with my 50mm and extension tubes



## ulrichsd (Jun 6, 2012)

I need to post more pictures and less lurking.  Here's some of my playing with my extension tubes, C&C always welcome:






1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












2.


----------



## macrolands (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow good job! nice macro flower.. i also love macro photography..
Just to share with you : on macro photography include flowers, still life, or insects we need to know about the technique such as composition, angle shot, and camera setting.
On number 1 pic, i tell you that's nice
number 2 pic, i think you need try to find different shot angle because DoF of this pic was small so the PoI that you want to show on this pic hard to find


----------



## ulrichsd (Jun 6, 2012)

macrolands said:


> Wow good job! nice macro flower.. i also love macro photography..
> Just to share with you : on macro photography include flowers, still life, or insects we need to know about the technique such as composition, angle shot, and camera setting.
> On number 1 pic, i tell you that's nice
> number 2 pic, i think you need try to find different shot angle because DoF of this pic was small so the PoI that you want to show on this pic hard to find



Hi, thanks for the feedback.  Good points:
I'm using ambient light, 50mm lens with about 20mm extension tube, ISO 800, 1/200, probably F/8 (I can't remember since aperture is set manually).  The first shot was a little overexposed, so I photoshopped it to help with exposure.  I upped the contrast in photoshop for both pictures to make a little more saturation.


----------



## macrolands (Jun 6, 2012)

ulrichsd said:


> Hi, thanks for the feedback.  Good points:
> I'm using ambient light, 50mm lens with about 20mm extension tube, ISO 800, 1/200, probably F/8 (I can't remember since aperture is set manually).  The first shot was a little overexposed, so I photoshopped it to help with exposure.  I upped the contrast in photoshop for both pictures to make a little more saturation.



Good, i think no problem with editing for make better results.. but careful for the noise, when we increasing saturation this noise will appear so we also need to reduce noise by photoshop


----------

